# Woodman Components Frames??



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone else on a Woodman? Can't seem to find much info online. How are their frames in general?
Here's mine(kinda looks like an Addict). Loving it so far, even if it is on the heavy side.










Specs:

Frame: Woodman Components D
Handlebar: Answer Pro Taper
Grips: Imperial Lock On
Stem: Thomson X4 50mm
Headset: FSA Zero Stack
Levers: Avid SD7
Brakes: Avid BB7
Fork: RST Gila Plus (Can't decide on a fork. It's either going to be a RS Argyle, or a RS Pike)	
Rims: Alex/Specialized 36H (Soon to be changed to Spank Subrosas)
Hubs: Crappy Shimano ones (Soon to be changed to Hope Pro IIs)
Spokes: Unknown at the moment (Soon to be changed to DT Swiss Comps)
Tires: Da Bomb Dirt Reapers (Soon to be changed to Maxxis Holy Rollers)	
Pedals: Specialized Lo Pro Mag II	
Crank: Truvativ Holzfeller Urban
Chain Ring: Truvativ 36T
Chain: KMC
Rear Cogs: Surly 16T
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ (Model unknown)
Saddle: Charge Stool
Seatpost: Thomson Elite 30.9


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

dont know about the frames but ive got a set of woodman hubs and i think they are great,durable components so id expect the same from there frames


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, I actually was very close to picking one up a good 4 or so years ago, from unreal cycles before the ownership change....
I was looking at their other frame, with the traditional full round tubing too, forgot what it was called, "Elite" maybe? And around that same time they had a Trials frame too... with no seat post... All of them only available in black too.

I could be way off, but I think Woodman may have gone through an ownership change too, they are no longer producing frames.


And wow, I was going to say it myself when I saw you post it in the "Show off..." thread, it does look like an early Addict, very very close in lines and stance.


Looks like you've got a pretty cool set-up to me. Pike or Argyle would be an excellent addition to it as well!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I was also thinking about picking one of those up a couple years ago. Frame looks solid, Woodman generally made/makes good stuff.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Years ago? Wow... I just picked mine up in December. Seems kinda strange that I don't see much info on their frames online. I would think there'd be more info, seeing as how they're still fairly well known for their components. 
I'll keep looking. Thanks for the replies.


----------

